# El campello near alicante



## jacquigem (Nov 5, 2017)

New sire n 38 degrees 22 minutes 40.67 seconds w 1 degree 35 minutes 14..17 seconds
8 euros per night . Very safe secure with beach and Benidorm Alicante tram 50 metres away


----------



## vwalan (Nov 5, 2017)

is that down the side road behind the galp garage . by the riverbed?
its been there for years and was free .


----------



## BKen2 (Nov 5, 2017)

jacquigem said:


> New sire n 38 degrees 22 minutes 40.67 seconds w 1 degree 35 minutes 14..17 seconds
> 8 euros per night . Very safe secure with beach and Benidorm Alicante tram 50 metres away



nowhere in Campello comes under 1º W      all start locations start  with  0º (zero) 

There are 2 Aires in El Campello     one here  38°24'16.99"N   0°24'34.99"W  
                                          other one here  38°23'40.99"N    0°24'34.99"W


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 5, 2017)

BKen2 said:


> nowhere in Campello comes under 1º W      all start locations start  with  0º (zero)
> 
> There are 2 Aires in El Campello     one here  38°24'16.99"N   0°24'34.99"W
> other one here  38°23'40.99"N    0°24'34.99"W



I believe it's the first location ...

But other sources suggest the nightly charge is a lot more than 8€ ...


----------



## jacquigem (Nov 6, 2017)

vwalan said:


> is that down the side road behind the galp garage . by the riverbed?
> its been there for years and was free .



No there were still a few vans there yesterday but a few weeks ago were none so don't know if moved on ? 
This is more Saint juan. Quite noisy as tram runs down one side of it. Just thought it good to see local council putting in facilities even if they carry a charge 

Sorry not good with coordinates. Tablet said that's where I was. It's on avenida de Costa blanca


----------



## jacquigem (Nov 6, 2017)

jacquigem said:


> No there were still a few vans there yesterday but a few weeks ago were none so don't know if moved on ?
> This is more Saint juan. Quite noisy as tram runs down one side of it. Just thought it good to see local council putting in facilities even if they carry a charge
> 
> Sorry not good with coordinates. Tablet said that's where I was. It's on avenida de Costa blanca



PS toilets and showers with hot water included in price.


----------



## Dezi (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi, I typed these co cordinates [ 38°24'16.99"N 0°24'34.99"W ]  into google maps and a piece of scrub land by Calle Galatea came up.

To say that I am distinctly underwhelmed by this spot is a fair comment, if indeed this is the site.

We are all different, but Scunthorpe in January comes to my mind as a creditable alternative.

Dezi


----------



## vwalan (Nov 6, 2017)

jacquigem said:


> No there were still a few vans there yesterday but a few weeks ago were none so don't know if moved on ?
> This is more Saint juan. Quite noisy as tram runs down one side of it. Just thought it good to see local council putting in facilities even if they carry a charge
> 
> Sorry not good with coordinates. Tablet said that's where I was. It's on avenida de Costa blanca



i think i know where you mean its been there a while on the right on the way into alicante . on the back roads . 
we do zig zag along inland on the narrow back roads . been doing it for years . mind its good on the seafront in alicante on the brick area gets a bit narrow we get a few looks but some we have known for years used to be good parking along by the tram tracks . 2025 yrs ago it was encouraged but not these days . have fun and enjoy your trip.


----------



## jacquigem (Nov 6, 2017)

Took these coordinates from another site

GPS:
N 38.37696,  W 0.41224 
N 38°22'37",  W 0°24'44"


----------



## jacquigem (Nov 6, 2017)

Google Maps on these coordinates  still shows this area as undeveloped but this is a brand new site just opened. A bit noisy with tram but great access to Alicante and Beach. Scunthorpe not for me


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 6, 2017)

jacquigem said:


> Took these coordinates from another site
> 
> GPS:
> N 38.37696,  W 0.41224
> N 38°22'37",  W 0°24'44"



That's more like it ...

The aire is at Playa de San Juan rather than El Campello.

It opened at the beginning of this month and the charge is indeed 8€.

I have added it to the Iberia POIs


----------



## QFour (Nov 6, 2017)

Guy going round in September putting flyers on the screens of MH's. I had a look on google maps and it's miles from the dog beach. Now we could always get the tram but poor doggie would then have to walk. So we park by the petrol station. It's not a bad spot really only thing missing is a bit of shade.


----------



## jacquigem (Nov 7, 2017)

POI Admin said:


> That's more like it ...
> 
> The aire is at Playa de San Juan rather than El Campello.
> 
> ...



Thanks Phil what is the best way of getting your coordinates as my tablet is clearly faulty ?


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 7, 2017)

What kind of tablet is it?

iPad's don't all have GPS ...

If it's Android there's no reason I can think of why it would be a problem unless the GPS is faulty. I would confirm that GPS is working by seeing if Google Maps shows your location correctly.

Assuming it is working as it should, then if you share the location in Google Maps you can choose to copy the coordinates to the clipboard, then paste them into a forum post.


----------



## jacquigem (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks Chris I use an iPad


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 8, 2017)

Does it have GPS?


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 8, 2017)

*Ipad pseudo GPS ???*



POI Admin said:


> Does it have GPS?



I believe that if ipads do not have "proper GPS" they may use  the 3g/4g network to estimate location.
I DONT know but this maybe the reason

Android device with maps.me better ?


----------



## jacquigem (Nov 8, 2017)

POI Admin said:


> Does it have GPS?



Not sure as it is an old one I inherited. Google maps works ok on it . I just googled "what are my current coordinates " and took it from there.
Just wondered if there is a better way


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 8, 2017)

Have you followed my suggestions to test it as given above?


----------



## jacquigem (Nov 8, 2017)

sorry chris missed that will give it a try


----------



## Imalaphil (Nov 8, 2017)

I’m here at the moment. Nice well thought out aire. Close to the beach and bus and tram stops. As stated €8 including leccy. 
€2 for services, automated, barcode activates it. Not seen this type before, press button for black waste to open the lid, water will run continuously, I think you could stop it during cleaning. Then on the other tap fresh water on push button total of 150 litres. 
Grey waste there also. 
Bit drawn out getting in as again automated, you have to put passport and life story onto screen. But will recognise you in future. Apparently.  
Friendly guys run the site, speak ok English.


----------



## jennyp19 (Nov 10, 2017)

Iamaphil are you still at Aire - so are we lol


----------

